# Black Belt Test today.



## Jmh7331 (Apr 22, 2006)

I passed!  I am worn out! I don't think it will sink in until I go to class next week with the new rank.


----------



## MJS (Apr 22, 2006)

Congrats!!!  :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Henderson (Apr 23, 2006)

Congrats, dude!


----------



## stone_dragone (Apr 23, 2006)

Go you!!!

The time for sage advice will come after the soreness wears off...
CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 23, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 23, 2006)

Congrats!!


----------



## stickarts (Apr 23, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 23, 2006)

Excellent  Now the fun begins ~!!

Congrats~!

~Tess


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 23, 2006)

artyon: Congrats
Terry


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 23, 2006)

Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 23, 2006)

Excellent news!  Congratulations!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 23, 2006)

Oh, you are da MAN!  Congrats :asian:


----------



## tkd_jen (Apr 23, 2006)

Congratulations!!! What an awesome feeling and accomplishment!!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 23, 2006)

Congratulations!  Now the real learning begins.


----------



## parkerkarate (Apr 23, 2006)

Excellent, congrats. Welcome to the club, I wish we had jackets that would be pretty cool.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Apr 23, 2006)

Congratulations!  artyon:


----------



## Spider (Apr 23, 2006)

I also passed but i passed on April 22, 2006 and the test was 8 hours It was 11:00am-6:00pm


----------



## Henderson (Apr 23, 2006)

Congrats to you as well, Spider!


----------



## parkerkarate (Apr 23, 2006)

Well congrats to you too


----------



## swiftpete (Apr 23, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 23, 2006)

Congratulations!  artyon:

JMH and Spider, if you can, I'd like to hear more about your test... what did you learn from this challenge?

- Ceicei


----------



## Gemini (Apr 23, 2006)

Congrats! There's nothing like the feeling after a major test when you're completly exhausted but on top of the world! I'll have a beer in your honor! :cheers:


----------



## Eye of the Storm (Apr 23, 2006)

Congrats to you.


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 23, 2006)

Way to go!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 23, 2006)

Congradulations on passing the test  artyon:


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 23, 2006)

congratulations, 

But I hate the way a new belt hangs Make sure you break it in quick.  Congratulations you earned it.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Carol (Apr 24, 2006)

Congrats, JMH and Spider!!  Way to go!

artyon: artyon:


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 24, 2006)

Awesome! Congratulations to you! Now, the real journey begins!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 24, 2006)

Spider said:
			
		

> I also passed but i passed on April 22, 2006 and the test was 8 hours It was 11:00am-6:00pm


 
Congratulations as well, Spider.

Welcome to Martial Talk, BTW.


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 24, 2006)

Congratulations.  Now the learning can really begin anew.  Always something to look forward to, it also serves as a huge milestone in any martial artist's career.

Osu,
-Michael


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 24, 2006)

Congratulations!!


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 24, 2006)

Jmh7331 said:
			
		

> I passed!  I am worn out! I don't think it will sink in until I go to class next week with the new rank.


 
Congratulations!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 25, 2006)

congratulations and welcome.

well done.


----------



## scottcatchot (Apr 25, 2006)

Good Job to both of you. :asian:


----------



## Jmh7331 (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone, and congrats Spider.  8 hours!?  Man, I would be writing from the grave.  One thing I learned is that I'm out of shape!  I hung with the 26 yr-old taking it with me so I guess I'm doing alright but man, I need to do more cardio!  Of course, if my lungs weren't burning, I guess I wouldn't have been working hard enough.  Now that I have the basics down I can start learning!


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 27, 2006)

Great attitude! Go for it!  :asian:


----------



## Mace (May 13, 2006)

Congrats and way to go!!!!!


----------

